# A different view of Diatoms



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...scopic-stained-glass-from-algae/#.VBxtxku9LCR

I may never scrape again.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

If only I had a microscope to appreciate them... until them I'm still scraping! lol


----------

